# Period problems in peri-menopause



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a doctors appointment the end of July but I am getting concerned and want to know if this can be normal. The past 2 years my period has been irregular. I could go from 3 weeks between periods to 8 weeks between periods. They last 4-7 days. I got my period on May 1st and it lasted a bit longer, til May 12th. If that wasn't bad enough I got it again on May 16th and still have it. Symptoms are normal but I don't want to go to the doctors while I have it. Anybody experience anything like this?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I know you don't want to go to the dr. while you have it, but understand they see it all the time, and worse. (I mean, think of all the fluids associated with childbirth  ). It's just blood and they really can handle it. Hope you get some relief soon! 

I don't think it's "normal" per se, but it's not unusual. Lots of women have these problems as they get older. Are you on BCP or have an IUD or anything?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes!

As someone who is also in the throes of perimenopause, I've had very similar experiences. May I ask how old you are? I am 49, and my issues have really ramped up in the past year and a half.

I opted for bio-identical hormone replacement therapy because I simply couldn't stand the irregular cycles, terrible mood swings, and hot flashes out the wazzoo! I'm not sure how long I will stay on them, but I'm feeling worlds better already and have no plans to discontinue in the short term.

I would not cancel your doctor's appointment. Keep good notes about how irregular your cycles are; it will be an opportunity for your doc to help you make some choices about how to get through this. Also, there is always the slim chance that there is something else going on causing your periods to be so irregular (endometriosis, stress, fibroids, etc.) so better to get it checked out.

Good luck!


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

I am 48, will be 49 in August. I have been dealing with irregular periods for just over 2 years. No I am not on any HRT and I haven't used birth-control in over 20 years (My husband had a vasectomy) Do you think I need to push up the appointment or can I wait til the end of July?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Personally, I would try to move the appointment up. The sooner you see your doc, the sooner you can find some solutions. And rule out any other causes for your issues. 

I'm assuming this is your annual checkup in late July...? If so, insurance likely won't cover it if it hasn't been a year since your last one, so schedule it as an office visit for a problem, not your annual.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Call your doctor's office and tell them what's been going on. Chances are good they'll either have you talk to a nurse, or even have your doctor get back to you. They may suggest that you come in earlier, they might call you in something to the pharmacy to try, they might tell you not to worry unless X happens and to just keep your scheduled appointment in July. In any case, they'll have a record of what's going on and you'll get some reassurance. 

And don't worry about going to the doctor when you're on your period. They may not even need to do an internal exam if you can tell them what's been going on. I've been in plenty of times for periods that were lasting 30+ days. There's no way to schedule a 'period free' appointment if you're bleeding continually. It was never a problem and no one ever seemed squicked out by anything.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Rowan said:


> Call your doctor's office and tell them what's been going on. Chances are good they'll either have you talk to a nurse, or even have your doctor get back to you. They may suggest that you come in earlier, they might call you in something to the pharmacy to try, they might tell you not to worry unless X happens and to just keep your scheduled appointment in July. In any case, they'll have a record of what's going on and you'll get some reassurance.
> 
> And don't worry about going to the doctor when you're on your period. They may not even need to do an internal exam if you can tell them what's been going on. I've been in plenty of times for periods that were lasting 30+ days. There's no way to schedule a 'period free' appointment if you're bleeding continually. It was never a problem and no one ever seemed squicked out by anything.


It can't be any grosser than what doctors see while performing surgery or treating an open wound, right?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I just remembered that about 3.5 years ago (so, I was in my late thirties) I was bleeding very heavily during my periods and they were very long. I always do bleed heavily, but they were like 12 days long and I had two periods (a couple months apart) where the bleeding was so heavy for about 5 of 6 hours that I was leaking through super plus tampons in 5 minutes. 5 minutes! It was nuts! 

When I was scheduling my dr. appointment for this, I asked about bleeding during an appointment. She said that the only reason it might be a problem was if the bleeding was TOO heavy they wouldn't be able to do a PAP. Otherwise, no problem.

I also am now remembering I got an endometrial biopsy. I ended up having some sort of infection.....I can't remember what it was now, but my dr said it was common in women who had had c-sections and it was likely it was always there in my system since my last c-section, which had been like 8 years prior! A round of antibiotics, and my periods have been better since then. They still suck, but not like that.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Just went to gyno office in early April for almost exact same type irregularities. I am just starting in my first year of it.

Skipped periods.. then extreemely long drawn out period that is VERY light... then sometimes the Period from HELL. (Super heavy gushing).. but very short.

Basically the mid-wife that I saw, said *this is all very normal*. (She had just gone thru the change 3 yrs ago)... Said "Anything goes" during peri-menopause. YOu can have skipped, regular timing for months on end, skipping for months on end, super heaving shedding periods... Light long drawn out ones...
If the inconsistency or irrigularity of it bothers you, you can go on the mini-pill for a year or two, just to regulate it out.

She said women could be in peri for 3-5 years. She thought since I've had at least 2 skipped and a "super shed" one, that she thinks I might be 9 months to a year before my periods stop. Then I might get one at about 6 month ... etc.

She said the concern is if you are getting period cycles less than two weeks apart. (cycle being start of bleed to start of next month bleed) Like concern if only one week between bleeds. Or if your periods are lasting more than 3 weeks. 

Otherwise, anything goes. She also said the hot-flashes/night sweats are not helped by going on mini-pill for regulating cycles. I'd need to take soy or black cohosh if they are bothersome.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Chelle D said:


> Just went to gyno office in early April for almost exact same type irregularities. I am just starting in my first year of it.
> 
> Skipped periods.. then extreemely long drawn out period that is VERY light... then sometimes the Period from HELL. (Super heavy gushing).. but very short.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I think this is true. "Anything goes." I've learned to read my body that I will get my period two days after I have a night of terrible night sweats. So at least I kinda know when it is coming (and I'm also still somewhat regular, although do frequently get it a week early). I don't read too much into it since I know I'm likely in peri-menopause and I have an identical twin experiencing the same symptoms! It SUCKS!


----------



## SunnyWife (Aug 6, 2014)

I just went through this exact same thing this month. I literally had 3 periods in one month. I'm 46 and in the midst of peri-menopause.

For the past 3-4 years I've been having very irregular periods -- sometimes so heavy and out of no where that I literally bled-out and ruined an office chair at a place I was doing a temp placement at. I saw the Dr. and he got me on a some sort of hormone (not HRT) but I take this hormone pill for the first 14-days of every month. This helped regulate the crazy heavy periods to being lighter and lasting longer and not wreaking furniture! (Don't even ask how mortified I was!). Besides this pill my Dr. also did a hysteroscopy (along with a DNC) just to be sure everything was ok. Came back that I have a thickening of the uterus lining and fibriods -- both of which are things to just learn to live with (not a big deal). 

Over the past 3 years I have gone my periods run anywhere from missing 6 - 9 months at a time to having 3 periods in one month. Oh, and the night sweats, hot flashes, brain fog... Oh the joy. 

I would definitely advise you to talk to your doctor's office before your appointment in July if you feel that things just aren't right. Peace of mind is worth a lot!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree. Call them and tell them how long last period was, and how long of a break you had in-between. Say that you have appointment in July. IS that okay? or should you get in sooner?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

About 2 years into Peri here and apart from irregular periods (cannot remember when I had the last one so maybe I am now menopausal??) I have had no major issues. It is all very normal for periods to become irregular, this is what peri is, the stage before menopause and no more periods yippee.

As for other symptoms, don't stress with all the horror stories. Are you healthy, have a good diet, good mental health? If so then it does not have to be a time of mood swings and hot flushes, touch wood I have not had any of this but I do have a good diet and mental attitude to life. 

Good luck to you, it can be a great time in your life to embrace woman hood


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

In peri-menopause this is entirely normal, two periods a month, no period for 6-8 weeks etc. Visit a lady doctor, and get a check up for your hormone levels.


----------

